# MV Seaforth



## double acting (Sep 14, 2008)

She has been withdrawn from service over "breakdown of the port engine". Can anyone throw light on what actually happened?


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Perhaps a silly question, but, which SEAFORTH and what time period are you referring? Helps research.


----------



## John Gowers (Jul 18, 2018)

BillH said:


> Perhaps a silly question, but, which SEAFORTH and what time period are you referring? Helps research.


I think this is about the Calmac ferry that recently brokdown


----------



## DaveM399 (Jun 7, 2009)

John Gowers said:


> I think this is about the Calmac ferry that recently brokdown


The full name is Loch Seaforth.


----------

